# Modern Arnis virus alert



## Datu Tim Hartman (Nov 11, 2002)

Hey everybody-

I just got hit with two viruses.  The first e-mail was from Delaney. That one my virus protection got.  I also received one from the address of "arnis4" which I think is Jamil in Germany.  That one snuck through.  My main computer is offline now.  If you receive e-mails from either of the above mentioned individuals or e-mails from me with attachments on them....do not open them.  My back-up computer is funtioning fine and is virus free.  I will not be sending any attachments on my e-mails for the next two weeks, until I get this problem rectified.  For those who are in contact      with Jamil or Jeff Delaney, please inform them of this problem.  

Your truly,

Tim Hartman


----------



## arnisador (Nov 22, 2002)

Have you gotten this fixed yet?


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Nov 23, 2002)

My main computer is still in the shop!


----------

